# Looking for Animal Crossing Erp



## NovaSwiftBrony (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm looking for roleplay partners who are relatively familiar with Animal Crossing to rp as characters from it. I will be playing as the mayor or a resident that everyone is familiar with. I prefer rp on discord but on FA forums is good enough as well. My discord is NovaTheLucario#6590. Hope to see you soon.

Characters I am currently looking for. 
Isabelle



 
Beau


 
Marshall


----------

